

Django 1.6.1 Released - cmsimike
https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.6/releases/1.6.1/

======
CraigJPerry
I haven't written any django apps since around 1.3, but I always keep a
checkout of recent django source handy.

The code's pretty rich with good ideas. It's a useful reference if I'm
struggling to come up with a good way to solve a particular problem.

~~~
cmsimike
I've been using django personally since .9ish and it has become my de facto
reference when trying to come up with good implementation ideas myself.

~~~
CraigJPerry
Would be really handy to have a list of vetted, good quality bsd licenced code
bases.

It can be tricky finding reliable reference material. E.g. there's quite a few
extremely popular python projects who's code is a bit of a lemon.

~~~
cmsimike
Sounds like there is an idea in the works here - submit code and have the
public vet it and decide, ultimately, if it is good and bad. Allow
discussions?

That could turn pretty sour quickly though.

~~~
thekaleb
I would love to see a web-of-trust style security review for open source code.
Certain users would have a higher rank for their thumbs-up if they have a high
degree of trust in the network.

------
bsirkia
Awesome! (psyched about bugfix #21439, that was confusing when it happened to
me). Thanks for crushing it guys!

